# Correlation possibility Skunks and Land access



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering as I spent last week driving 1200 miles through South Dakota about all the varmints I was seeing. I honestly would put estimates of between 100-150 skunks maybe more and 5 coyotes and also handfuls of porcupine and racoons. The skunks were the main thing that I was absolutely shocked by. It seems every 3 of 4 miles you drive by a roadkill skunk. I am guessing that South Dakota must have a problem with varmints in general hence a free varmint liscence came with my nonresident snow goose liscence. I was just beginning to think though that maybe the amount of varmints is directly affected by the ability to access land and the amount of hunters who get on it.

I thought of this when my friend said, "This is probably worse than western North Dakota". Western North Dakota has land more difficult to get onto than the lawn of the white house. And from experience the numbers of Coyotes, skunks and porcupine increase as you travel west. I am aware of other factors such as climate and geographic influences, but it is still amazing to think that everytime I've been told by a farmer that they have a real bad coyote problem they also have a lot of posted land.

It makes me wonder if you could do a study for this relationship by just looking at a section of CRP listed for P.L.O.T.S. and then a totally posted up section of CRP side by side. It would be difficult to test because the amount of variables that exist even in one mile, but I just think that the observations we made over the last week may have some validity.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would guess that you are correct. Kind of like the guys that post their land and then want depredation permits for what the deer do to their haystacks.

Don't get me wrong. If a guys wants to post his land that is his/her perogative. Don't come crying to me when the wildlife causes damage though.
I would also guess that if a guy asks, a lot of posted land is open for predators but not as many would get taken "in addition to" deer, pheasants, etc if the predator is not the main target species.

My :2cents:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Your theory of access and skunks could be partly true, although this is the time of year when they always seem to be on the move. They don't hibernate but stay pretty inactive over the winter. My traps haven't got a single one all winter but they are starting to fill up now! 
I hate skunks, and although I pride myself as being near the top of the heap of law abiding sportsmen/women, I rarely drive past one out in a field, even if behind a No Hunting Sign. Trying to find a landowner to ask permission to opportunistically blast a transient skunk would be IMHO a bit much, as long as you didn't shoot one near his house or livestock, etc. A bit the same for coyotes, although I usually try to get landowner permission for these if possible.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

amen, skunks are one of the most destrutive animals when it comes to robbing nests of eggs, be it upland game or waterfowl. not sure where they fit in the food chain, but thinking they damn sure can't be very important, so yes, i agree, exterminate as many as possible!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to be from SD, and you DO NOT want to shoot on someones land at a skunk, or any other varmit without permission.

I think this theory holds some water.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

any skunk caught out in the open during daylight hours could very well be rabid, as this is not real common behavior. if i was a landower i would be happy to have you shoot my skunks, as long as they are not close to livestock or a building.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Part of the reason you see so many skunks is the mating season begins in the spring. They move around alot starting about February depending in what part of the country they live. :sniper: They are scavengers but to many of any varmint is not good.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Plus with recent snow falls and melting, many dens have become flooded. Dry culverts are prime winter dens for these animals. Spring thaws flood them from their home.

Since it is also breeding season, female skunks try and den up in places that are higher ground and not susceptible to flooding. This is why so many move into farm sites that do not have dogs. Buildings hay bale piles etc are all attractive places to den and raise the young.

It was a few years back, but we got a very warm spell in early Feb with snow cover. For the next week skunks where all over the place. But disappeared again until the next big thaw.


----------

